# Question about Fodder...



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

As most of you know, a lot of free ranging time is not in the wheelhouse for my future flock. I have been thinking of growing fodder as a supplement to add greens etc. How early can they take it? Can I start them on it right away? My girls will be about 6-7 weeks old when I get them, is that too young? How much should I give them a day? I get them in a little over 2 weeks, so I have time to get a supply growing if they can have it right away. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it's being left in the medium it's growing in, I don't see any reason not to have it ready for them when they arrive.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Any idea how much to give at first? I am not planning on using this as their main food source just as an add in. Trying to figure out what size containers to use as a growing medium. I am figuring on a rotating system with a 7 day interim. Start growing about a week before and have fresh for them every day. I have some sandwich containers I got for DH's lunch but they don't fit in his lunchbox, thought about using them they are about 5 inches square. Would one of those a day be enough, or should I get something bigger?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The size might be a problem when you consider how much chickens like to get in and scratch around. Those that I've known that do it use things similar to a plant flat. A light layer of dirt with the seed top dressed and watered until they sprout.

What you will probably end up doing is adjusting it to work best for the birds and you.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I wonder if fodder would grow on beach sand?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One way to find out. 

The thing I noticed this week is that my birds dive in to stuff that is just busting out of the seed. Guess they're as much in to sprouts as we are.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I wonder if fodder would grow on beach sand?


what I've seen is not in any growing medium, you just sprout the seed, and it forms a root mat. Here is a pic from the chicken chick of what I am talking about.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I wouldn't actually put the container in the run, I would remove the sprouts and kind of break them up and toss them in to them. Reuse the container for that day's grow, if that makes sense.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Interesting. I might have to give that a shot.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes.. Fodder is grown with zero medium. You can actually feed it at any stage.

As long as the seeds sprouted, the nutritional value has increased. 

The first part of green sprout will happen with zero light, which is nice.

As to how much, I would GUESS that at first they might dive in or eat zero... New scary food and all that.

So... I would plan to make only a little at first, maybe one handful per day for the first week, starting on the third day after they arrive.

For practice, start now, but grow stuff you and the kids will eat... Sprouts for sandwiches, or wheatgrass smoothies....


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Screen;*

Could this be grown through a screen, perhaps a covering of chicken wire? They could get to the fodder with jumping in and scattering as they tend to do? This is something new to me.

I know when I plant new areas of grass I put down a mat of chicken wire until the grass gets a good start. Then just pull the wire.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Charlie, grow anything. But I would leave the wire to protect the roots. The chickens can eat the growth.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Thoughts;*



seminolewind said:


> Charlie, grow anything. But I would leave the wire to protect the roots. The chickens can eat the growth.


That was my thoughts. Interesting.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok, here is another question, Hubs knowing I was thinking about sprouting seeds, went and bought a bag of wild birdseed. Can I sprout that and give it to the chickens? The ingredients say grains millet and sunflower seeds


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Of course....

The only thing is that some bird seed might be older and not sprout well

However, you need to try first to see.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I'll give it a try and let y'all know


----------

